

Europe's Philosophy of Failure (what schools teach about economics) - Tichy
http://www.foreignpolicy.com/story/cms.php?story_id=4095

======
david927
That's a very silly article, and it smacks of envy. How dare socialist Europe
have countries much wealthier than the United States? How dare its socialised
healthcare provide better healthcare? If that's failure, then give me more of
it. The dirty little secret is that capitalism is wonderful only in a limited
dose. If not tempered, it runs amok and causes more sickness than it cures.
Europe recognizes that, and that's what is taught in schools: the truth.

~~~
Tichy
Europe really isn't socialist, at least not the wealthy countries here. Just
because there is a law for public health insurance, doesn't make a country
socialist.

Also, the "socialist health care system" is currently falling apart, at least
in Germany. I think the democrats have a new scheme for such a system in the
US, if they win? I say good luck getting it right. I am no specialist for it,
but as an amateur I keep thinking about it, and I see no way: if the state
pays for health treatments, people will get as many health treatments as they
can, until the system breaks up. Our system here was put in action when
Germany had lots of spare money. If times get harder, suddenly it doesn't seem
so viable anymore.

Actually in Germany it is not completely socialist, the system is run by
insurances, but most people are legally obliged to be insured. And the
insurance companies are obliged to insure those people, which causes the
problems (so I have to pay for people who smoke or have accidents in high risk
sports activities and so on). What can they do? Somehow try to make a catalog
of useful health treatments, but that also is doomed. More and more useful
treatments get excluded.

The other extreme is what I experienced in england, where it really is the
state directly who pays the bills. So you might have to wait a couple of days
if you break your arm before you get treatment - whatever, right? Oh, and if
you need dialysis, the machines will just be switched off when you reach a
certain age. Whatever, right?

So welcome to the socialist health system, have fun!

~~~
david927
> Europe really isn't socialist, at least not the wealthy countries here.

Norway and Sweden are tremendously socialist, and Norway is the wealthiest
country in the world.

> Just because there is a law for public health insurance, doesn't make a
> country socialist.

Of course, it's always a mix and calling something socialist is maybe over the
top, as is calling America capitalistic even though it has social programs
such as Medicare, Welfare and Social Security. But please look at Sweden, for
example, and tell me that I'm wrong in calling it socialist. It's a wonderful
example of how socialism can work.

You mention Germany and England; both have superior healthcare (measure on
many different scales) to the United States. The facts seem to disagree with
you. As for what makes it socialist: While people are supposed to have
insurance, everyone is by default insured and no one can lose their house, for
example, from medical bills.

> I keep thinking about it, and I see no way

Germany has had the same healthcare system for over a hundred years, through
hyperinflation and two world wars. Again, the facts disagree with you.

